# OT... Anyone know how to turn the airbag off in a Zafira??



## Lashes85

Don't suppose anyone knows how to turn the airbag off on the passenger side of a Zafira? I really want to start having Vinnie in the front with me :flower:


----------



## SparkleBug

How convenient this is...lol...my hubby is the top salesman for Vauxhall in the UK...i just asked him just now and he says it has to go into the workshop to be done....boooo! x


----------



## going_crazy

Check your insurance too as some insurance companies will make your insurance void if you turn the front airbag off x


----------



## StarShine_

I have a Meriva and can't be turned off either. My friend was told it would cost approx £100 to be done!! With my son we had a different car & had him in the front for a while (3 door car, so easier!) I actually found it a major distraction having him the front.


----------



## Lashes85

Oh, i didn't think i'd have to pay to have it switched off. I've heard some cars have a switch/key to disable it. Didn't know that about the insurance either. Vinnie can stay in the back then LOL

Thanks for your replys girls :) xx


----------



## stardust599

I have a Corsa and then airbag can't be switched off in it either :-( xx


----------



## SazzleR

Meriva owner here as well :waves: I bought a mirror (from Halfords, I think) to hang on the head rest of the back seat so I can see what LO is up to all the time :)


----------



## helsbelsx4

Oh no just took delivery of a zafira today. Gutted


----------



## RÃ³sa

Even with the airbag turned off, there is a chance it may go off in a crash.


----------



## StarShine_

:friends:


SazzleR said:


> Meriva owner here as well :waves: I bought a mirror (from Halfords, I think) to hang on the head rest of the back seat so I can see what LO is up to all the time :)

:wave: back!!! He he he


----------



## bellablue

they let you drive with a infant in the front seat there?

where is this?

they make us have our infants rear facing in the back seat here


----------



## summer rain

In the UK


----------



## bellablue

O ok must have diffrent kinda cars

can you see in the manual usually it says it in there how to turn it off


----------



## Lashes85

SazzleR said:


> Meriva owner here as well :waves: I bought a mirror (from Halfords, I think) to hang on the head rest of the back seat so I can see what LO is up to all the time :)

I shall definitely have to get one of those :) x


----------



## nugget80

I have a corsa and was told by vauxhall dealer that airbag can't be turned off however you can buy vauxhall car seats you can use in front as they have a transponder that disable airbag when seat is in use.


----------



## Lashes85

nugget80 said:


> I have a corsa and was told by vauxhall dealer that airbag can't be turned off however you can buy vauxhall car seats you can use in front as they have a transponder that disable airbag when seat is in use.

I bet there expensive lol. X


----------

